# wood pellets



## john kelly (Sep 11, 2013)

i see lots of different brands of pellets all say 100%.   i was wondering why are some higher than others like at cooking pellets.com theirs are  $25 per 40 LBs. and lumber jack pellets are $43 per 40LBs  which is betters i like hickory smoke and have been using chips in my electric smoker but im having trouble getting smoke at low temps 200-225 so i thought id try pellets  i need some sugestions


----------



## glocksrock (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been using the lumber jack pellets with good success, not sure why some are more expensive than others.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 13, 2013)

John Kelly said:


> i see lots of different brands of pellets all say 100%.   i was wondering why are some higher than others like at cooking pellets.com theirs are  $25 per 40 LBs. and lumber jack pellets are $43 per 40LBs  which is betters i like hickory smoke and have been using chips in my electric smoker but im having trouble getting smoke at low temps 200-225 so i thought id try pellets  i need some sugestions


if you have an electric smoker, it would take you a very long time to burn through that many pellets... I just purchase 5lb bags through Amazen and burn them in my AMNPS (greatest invention ever).

http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp


----------



## jimholmes (Sep 28, 2013)

i know that the smaller package is more conveinient but thats even higher priced than he has listed the 5# bag is 10$ and he can get a 40# bag for 26$ so for 40# from amaz-n- products would be 80$


----------



## thatcho (Oct 14, 2013)

Question for this thread. What then on average per pound would be a good price? 1 dollar a pound? What on average would you or do you pay for great smoke flavor. And lastly what sites do y"all order from? I just ordered a AMNPST ( the tube) from A-Maze-N. satisfied with it but looking around i noticed the prices on wood pellets vary greatly. This is why i am asking. Thank you in advance.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2013)

Thatcho said:


> Question for this thread. What then on average per pound would be a good price? 1 dollar a pound? What on average would you or do you pay for great smoke flavor. And lastly what sites do y"all order from? I just ordered a AMNPST ( the tube) from A-Maze-N. satisfied with it but looking around i noticed the prices on wood pellets vary greatly. This is why i am asking. Thank you in advance.


I order my pellets from amazing products.... Todd has a quality product...  about $2/lb.... since a pound lasts10-12 hours for me, 20 cents per hour is worth a quality product to smoke my food..  usually I smoke meat for 2-3 hours to give it a hint of smoke so 60 cents to smoke $40-$80 worth of meat......  No brainer for Dave....  and Todds a great guy and supports the forum......   

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=21


----------



## thatcho (Oct 14, 2013)

thank you Dave?


----------



## thatcho (Nov 9, 2013)

Well Dave did a couple weeks of searching and pricing. Happy to say Todd has received my order. As i have a fishing trip to gear up for and no local place to get quality wood pellets. Still sampling woods to see what flavors the family likes.   This order has some Peach, Alder and Hickory.


----------

